# snmptrapd strange behaviour



## ika256 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello,

I have the latest version of (10.1-RELEASE) FreeBSD. I have installed net-mgmt/net-snmp from packages (net-snmp-5.7.2_16). Daemon re/starting time is too long, when I truss(1) the process, it was strange:

```
__sysctl(0x7fffffffdb70,0x2,0x802edd8a0,0x7fffffffdb78,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffda90,0x2,0x7fffffffdad0,0x7fffffffdac8,0x802ccdf6d,0xd) = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffdad0,0x3,0x802edc32c,0x7fffffffdb78,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,4194304,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34443624448 (0x805000000)
thr_self(0x805006400,0x1,0x0,0x800631530,0x40,0x805016010) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x7fffffbfe000,4096,PROT_NONE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 140737484152832 (0x7fffffbfe000)
rtprio_thread(0x0,0x1892c,0x7fffffffdb48,0x400000,0xffffffff,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sysarch(0x81,0x7fffffffdb58,0x802edbf00,0x0,0xffffffff,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(32,{ 0x802cc6ae0 SA_SIGINFO ss_t },0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK,0x0,0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
_umtx_op(0x7fffffffdb08,0x3,0x1,0x0,0x0,0x0)     = 0 (0x0)
mprotect(0x0,0,PROT_NONE)                        = 0 (0x0)
getpid()                                         = 14602 (0x390a)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SI
GCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,0x0,0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
getdtablesize(0x3,0x7fffffffeaa8,0x7fffffffeac8,0x7fffffffea20,0x7fffffffe4c8,0x8298220300000000) = 28800 (0x7080)
close(28799)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28798)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28797)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28796)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28795)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28794)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28793)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28792)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28791)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28790)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28789)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28788)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
close(28787)                                     ERR#9 'Bad file descriptor'
```
and so on.


----------



## drookie (May 31, 2016)

Exactly same stuff here. Upgrade 5.7.2 -> 5.7.3 didn't help.


----------

